
In a Few Days, Credit Freezes Will Be Fee-Free - bellinom
https://krebsonsecurity.com/2018/09/in-a-few-days-credit-freezes-will-be-fee-free/
======
danShumway
I had no idea this law had passed.

If free credit freezes are the only thing we got out of the Equifax breach,
that's still a lot better than I thought we were going to get. Free
freezing/unfreezing is huge - it turns it from being something that can be
prohibitively expensive into something that anyone can do.

And I can do it from a website instead of calling someone on the phone every
time? This is a very happy surprise.

